# Fur and Fowl...



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

Took a trip to Montana recently and brought home some wild game. Had a great trip. Decided to cook some of it for dinner at a friend's house..

Sous Vide/ Grill Seared Pronghorn Back Strap, Brined/ Grilled Hungarian Partridge with Apricot Balsamic Glaze, Sweet Potato, Pecan Rice, and Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

The Meyer Lemons were off my buddy's tree...fresh picked and juicy, juicy, juicy!!!

First time eating pronghorn. The young doe I shot was in an area with winter wheat so had not been eating sage. Wow is all I can say....very good and when sous vide; very tender! T'was an excellent meal!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 8, 2020)

Man  jealous of this. Looks delicious


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man  jealous of this. Looks delicious


Thanks TNJAKE... I was apprehensive on the pronghorn at first because of all the bad things I've heard about the meat if they have been eating sage. My buddy assured me that this would not be the case where we would be hunting. He was right... damn fine...real damn fine meat. I'll definitely go and shoot another after the meal I had tonight!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

Twas real cold while we were there.. That Big Blue Northern barreled through with a blizzard and lots of snow.





-16*F with a wind chill of -42*F

Huns and Sharptails





Ducks


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow 


indaswamp said:


> Twas real cold while we were there.. That Big Blue Northern barreled through with a blizzard and lots of snow.
> View attachment 470029
> 
> -16*F with a wind chill of -42*F
> ...


Wow that's awesome bud


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2020)

Great looking meal.  And them pics with the birds and dog.  Yeah that dog is like I did this.   LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

That dog is watching a hand full of bird feathers focused intently upon them waiting to be released so he can chase the feathers in the wind. Great trick taught as a puppy for great pics. later in life....


----------



## FishAndBeer (Nov 8, 2020)

great looking plate of food! Not a fan of sweets but if I do dive in... lemon  Meringue is my go to favorite if I want some!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Nov 8, 2020)

btw where were you hunting at with that much snow and those temps?? Itching for ice fishing over here


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

Central Montana third week of October....when that big snow storm hit....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2020)

Too Cold for this Guy! Looks like a fine haul...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2020)

Fine mess of birds for sure!! The food looks great. Meyer lemons are sooo good!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 8, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great looking meal.


Thanks Adam!



FishAndBeer said:


> great looking plate of food! Not a fan of sweets but if I do dive in... lemon  Meringue is my go to favorite if I want some!


Thanks FishAndBeer! I'm a fan myself of lemon pie...



chef jimmyj said:


> Too Cold for this Guy! Looks like a fine haul...JJ


Thanks Chef! LOL! It was 87*F day before I left and I had on shorts and flip flops while Packing!!


jcam222 said:


> Fine mess of birds for sure!! The food looks great. Meyer lemons are sooo good!


Thanks jcan222! The birds were fun. Lots of walking to help keep warm. I like meyer lemons, usually use more juice in the pie because it does not have as much of a bite as regular lemons, I just leave out an equal amount of water in the recipe.


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks tasty! It's been a while since I froze my ass off hunting ;)


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The Meyer Lemons were off my buddy's tree...fresh picked and juicy, juicy, juicy!!!
> 
> First time eating pronghorn. The young doe I shot was in an area with winter wheat so had not been eating sage. Wow is all I can say....very good and when sous vide; very tender! T'was an excellent meal!



Holy cow, that's a freak'in awesome meal right there.
I don't care what those goats are eating I've never had a bad one, the key is to get the hide off ASAP and hung up in the breeze. (just like any other big game) We hang ours from the lumber rack on the truck in a cotton game bags so the 1  1/2- 2  1/2 hr drive back to camp cools them quickly. Speed goat is better than a good deer to me, we love them in our house.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice!!
I have a Meyer’s lemon tree in my yard, and your right they are sweet!
Al


----------



## buzzy (Nov 9, 2020)

Great looking meal & awesome looking hunting trip.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 9, 2020)

Great looking plate up picture.  Really like the dog pics, too.

Sounds like a memorable hunt.

When I read the post title I was expecting a Nutria and Cormorant smoke.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 9, 2020)

That's a great looking meal, if there is no meat left can I have a piece of that pie!


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice meal looks delicious!..and cool pictures of the birds and dog. That dog looks like he done this a time or two.


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2020)

Man, you had a great trip I'd love to shoot some Hun's and Sharpie's one of these days. I sure miss hunting upland mainly Pheasant. Out here in Cali our wild Pheasant are almost extinct 25 yrs ago it was nothing to walk a few ditches that surrounded rice or sugar beet field with a good dog and kick up a limit. They days you'd have to walk into the next yrs season to kick up a limit unless you were super lucky they just aren't around anymore and pen birds just don't do it for me. I love them bearded dogs they are die hards, is it a Dratharr*  ?

LOL, I didn't see the picture of your dash and snow. It was so cold You didn't have to worry about airing out the carcass. Heck you'd have to put it in a sleeping bag instead of a game bag to keep it from freezing.
I don't know how you guys do those cold temps I guess growing up in CA spoiled me weather wise.
It's 36* here this morning and I'm freezing my nad's off.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Took a trip to Montana recently and brought home some wild game. Had a great trip. Decided to cook some of it for dinner at a friend's house..
> 
> Sous Vide/ Grill Seared Pronghorn Back Strap, Brined/ Grilled Hungarian Partridge with Apricot Balsamic Glaze, Sweet Potato, Pecan Rice, and Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie.
> View attachment 470026
> ...


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 10, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Looks like a great trip. Good lookin cook! I have found the pronghorn always taste like sage brush. How did you tame that down.



Easy....the speed goats were not feeding on sage. They been piggin out on winter wheat! Miles and miles of winter wheat where this goat was taken....


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

What a damned fine meal and what a great way to come about it!
I love hunting and putting game on the table.
Love your pics too.
More than a bit envious of the hunts and weather too.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> More than a bit envious of the hunts and weather too.


I dunno Man.....it was a butt pucker of a ride through Wyoming....


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 11, 2020)

On the way up we passed 7 vehicles with trailers that had spun out on the side of the road.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I dunno Man.....it was a butt pucker of a ride through Wyoming....


Weather of any sort simply means, dressing for success.
Might have to dress like a lil'eskimo boy named Nanook for that though.
But for good hunting like that, I might suffer a little temporary discomfort.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Weather of any sort simply means, dressing for success.
> Might have to dress like a lil'eskimo boy named Nanook for that though.
> But for good hunting like that, I might suffer a little temporary discomfort.


I looked like Ralphie's little brother in the Christmas Story.... even had my moon boots on!!!LOL!!! Its a wonder I could even shoulder my gun!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

Awesome!  Very nice thread!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes I missed this. Super cool, looks Like it was a great hunt. Meal looks fantastic.
Have only had 1 pronghorn from SW part of state (ND) .  Wasn't bad, they were living in the more agricultural area than in the sage turf.


----------

